# Dipping the Anubias plants - chlorine or H2O2?



## maboleth (24 Mar 2017)

I used to use a diluted chlorine dip for my Anubias plants whenever they got some junk stuck on their leaves. It worked well, but I was thinking about some less drastic solution. The main problem was rinsing. I used way too much water and dechlorinators to be absolutely sure it's gone.

So I was thinking about hydrogen peroxide. Is it safe to just spray the plants with 3% solution, outside the tank and let it sit for about a minute or so? Is that enough or requires even longer treatment to clean up all the algae and junk?


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Mar 2017)

I've used it inside the tank before now.....just put in a spray bottle md directly spray onto the contaminated area. Mind the fish though as they can't handle a direct hit of you catch my drift 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## maboleth (24 Mar 2017)

Thanks, I've heard about dosing H2O2 inside, however it's really no problem for me to get Anubias out of my tank. I positioned them on the rocks so they are very mobile. I'd rather just spray the entire plant with hydrogen, but I'm not sure if 3% will burn it or cause any side effect?


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Mar 2017)

3% is fine for what your looking to do  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Mar 2017)

I've never had any side effects from doing that however I've only ever done ot inside the tank

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## maboleth (24 Mar 2017)

Thanks. Well, currently I have no algae outbreaks except Cyano... been fighting that crap for months. Sigh. But that's another story.
I will try H2O2 on one plant and see how will that go.


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Mar 2017)

Touch wood I've never had an issue with algea on my tank 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (24 Mar 2017)

3% is fine. I usually spray outside for one minute and chuck it in. No new to rinse. 

You can do similar with Excel but need longer exposure say 5 mins. Again no rinsing.


----------



## JMorgan (28 Mar 2017)

maboleth said:


> Thanks. Well, currently I have no algae outbreaks except Cyano... been fighting that crap for months. Sigh. But that's another story.
> I will try H2O2 on one plant and see how will that go.


API's Erythromycin will kill the cyano - google Vitamin Grocer in the UK. I use this routinely as part of my quarantine regime along with other meds for parasites, so can say its shrimp and invert safe in my experience. I should add that Ive not had cyano type problems but understand that this is a pretty failsafe way of dealing with it in the USA. YMMV 

I managed to kill off a huge amount of sag using H2O2 out of the tank - I sprayed it on and left it for five / ten minutes during a house move / rescape but had to chuck it all after total meltdown. Better to do too little and have to redo than do too much is all I'm saying.


----------



## maboleth (28 Mar 2017)

JMorgan said:


> API's Erythromycin will kill the cyano - google Vitamin Grocer in the UK. I use this routinely as part of my quarantine regime along with other meds for parasites, so can say its shrimp and invert safe in my experience. I should add that Ive not had cyano type problems but understand that this is a pretty failsafe way of dealing with it in the USA. YMMV
> 
> I managed to kill off a huge amount of sag using H2O2 out of the tank - I sprayed it on and left it for five / ten minutes during a house move / rescape but had to chuck it all after total meltdown. Better to do too little and have to redo than do too much is all I'm saying.



Thanks, I've been told about Erythromycin too. Just what dose do you use? And how many days do you treat your tank with it? I've heard 2,5mg/l for 7 days.

As for H2O2, I will spray and leave it for 1-2mins, not more.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Mar 2017)

Just this weekend I killed two large patches of MC from trying to spray anubias with h202 in the tank... will try remove them next time...


----------

